# GPU-Z 0.4.3 - reading wrong clocks?



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

The GPU/mem clocks are showing the OC values set in CCC, not the 'current' clocks of 157/300







sensors are showing the right clocks, as expected.



It just seems to me that it should be showing default clocks + current clocks, not default and '3D' profile clocks per CCC.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 22, 2010)

isnt that how its always been?

and the way its spose to be.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> isnt that how its always been?
> 
> and the way its spose to be.



even if it is the way its always been, why is it that way? If you look at it outright, you'd assume those readings were the clocks your card was currently running at...


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 22, 2010)

it dosnt say that its the current clock,

it shows you the original clock and the 3D clock you have set your card to run at.





if it was changed to the current clock, EVERYONE would start making more threads asking why there gpu is underclocked... it would be Amd cool and quiet all over again.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

well no, it doesnt say 3D clock at all... it just says GPU clock mem clock.

now yeah, the tooltip says otherwise - but its not clear until you DO look at the tooltip.


Comparing to a similar program: CPU-Z shows realtime clocks, not 'performance state' clocks.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 22, 2010)

it dosnt specificaly thats its the 3D clock no,


maybe there should infact be another line.

maybe 

Current Clock =
3D clock =
Original clock =

that would solve most problems.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> it dosnt specificaly thats its the 3D clock no,
> 
> 
> maybe there should infact be another line.
> ...



thats what i'm thinking, yes.

slyfox2151: before i checked the sensors tab, i was about to make a thread asking why my card wasnt idling... so that points kinda moot.


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2010)

thats by design

the first tab shows the 3d target clocks ie. what your card is specified to run at during gaming. the 2nd tab shows the realtime current clocks


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> thats by design
> 
> the first tab shows the 3d target clocks ie. what your card is specified to run at during gaming. the 2nd tab shows the realtime current clocks



Would you consider putting a new field in that shows current clocks?


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Would you consider putting a new field in that shows current clocks?



no, it confuses the hell out of users


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> no, it confuses the hell out of users



i find the current method confusing, to be honest. GPU-Z is the odd one out of these kinds of programs, showing 'performance state clocks' instead of current clocks.


----------



## sparkyar (May 23, 2010)




----------

